# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Meditation?

## Oli

I meditate every night before bed, my panic disorder makes it hard to fall asleep at night. I was wondering if anyone knew any visualizations or meditation audio on youtube that would be helpful when I'm trying to sleep?

----------


## Florian Kornberger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcJ-o...eature=related

----------


## Oli

Thanks I'll try this one tonight.

----------


## WintersTale

Is yoga the same as meditation?

I find yoga to be exceedingly helpful to my anxiety.

----------


## L

Have you heard of the site do  as one? I'll post a link when I'm not on my phone.

----------


## Otherside

I really need to try meditating. It's been sugested. For now though, just doing breathing exercises.

----------


## Otherside

Just thought I'd add this to this thread.

http://www.just-a-minute.org/

I've been given a load of stuff today, I'm looking at a couple of websites I was advised to go to. I too have panic disorder, and I have this pretty awlful feeling of panic right now. Damn, gotta get some control over it. =/

----------


## Otherside

Breathe in blue through your nose, breathe out red through your mouth...

Sorry, that is serious. One thats kinda aworked for me.

----------

